# Sarms sarms sarms ????



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

Keep hearing massive glowing reports on Muscle Rage Sarms.

Excellent aas type growth (not quite as much but very noticeable)

doesn't shut u down

hardly any sides except bit jaw ache in first few days

keeps you very lean

not toxic to liver

so are these a revolutionary alterative to aas? Who's used them? Any good? Any long term effects?


----------



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

anyone?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Not heard of them or looked into them, but basically, if it doesn't shut you down then it's s**t.


----------



## S1dhu82 (Dec 30, 2015)

Waste of money and are slightly suppressive. Gain alot more 12 week test e cycle 500mg pw. Arimidex 0.5 eod. Then wait 2 weeks do pct


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

what kind of sarm in particular? There are several out there. I'm using Ostarine at the moment at 25mg ed for the first time to help speed up a recomp having been out of the gym for a long while due to injury (and being a lazy sh1t).

Benefits - certainly helps muscles feel full and I would argue that I'm making faster progress using it than if I wasn't. Keeps you anabolic so useful when cutting without using AAS and so far hasn't shut me down (been on about a month) - libido is good, nuts haven't shrunk. Don't really need to bother with PCT unless signs of shut down occur (this seems to be person specific), can bridge straight in to an AAS or prohormone cycle with no time off - advantages of this are receptors are primed and MAY allow your AAS or PH cycle to kick in a bit faster - speculation though I think but I'll find out as am doing this in the new year

disadvantages - not very strong so don't expect AAS like results, need to take for a long time - 8 weeks + for Ostarine seems to be the norm, can be a bit expensive

Summary - still using it and am happy with what it's doing but if you're currently using AAS even just test at a cruise dose or think this will help in between cycles I think you'll be disappointed.

This is just my view on Ostarine only, I've not used Cardarine or any other SARMS and they have different pros and cons from what I have read.


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

I've used a couple and they are generally pushed hard on US boards from companies who are sponsors.

S4 - on 50mg decent hardening, slightly shut down but nothing serious and after 2 weeks (5-on/2-off) my eyes took longer to adjust to the dark.

Ostarine - on 25mg good muscle pumps, some recomping but minimal and def not AAS level, fairly heavy shut down after 6 weeks of usage

GW - this is touted as a fat loss SARM but I barely noticed any more fat loss than when cutting without it. It has a farily strong diuretic effect so people probably confuse water loss with fat loss. Very good for improving cholesterol values (study) so may be useful after a long cycle but was found to cause polyps in rats that were predisposed to them although the dosage that would be needed in humans would probably be very high but still something to consider before using it.

Personally I wouldn't bother with Sarms and either go for PH if you don't want to pin or AAS. I would possibly use GW in the future if my bloods showed very bad cholesterol levels but wouldn't bother with any of the other ones.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

warsteiner said:


> I've used a couple and they are generally pushed hard on US boards from companies who are sponsors.
> 
> S4 - on 50mg decent hardening, slightly shut down but nothing serious and after 2 weeks (5-on/2-off) my eyes took longer to adjust to the dark.
> 
> ...


 Did you do a lot of cardio while using GW as that seems to be where it shines in terms of improving endurance (especially while in deficit) and therefore allowing you to train longer and burn more calories/fat. I've not used it but was interested and did a bit of reading on it.


----------



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

Ok cool thanks guys - what PH's would you recommend?


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Baggy said:


> Keep hearing massive glowing reports on Muscle Rage Sarms.
> 
> Excellent aas type growth (not quite as much but very noticeable)
> 
> ...


 I've done sarms before. If running standalone, with no test base:

- growth is minimal at best if you have any real muscle base to start. ( you might push 1lb a week for the first 4 weeks then it drops off)

-i was shut down within a week on 8mg of lgd a day.

- sides included joint pain, lethargy and headaches

- doesnt make any difference to bodyfat %, unless your diet reflects as such

However, when ran at a lower dose, in conjunction with a test base, a lot of the sides are reduced and the gains are optimised, they are pretty synergistic together.

your better off running with test, but based off your previous posts on the forum I would wait at least another year with you being so new in to this; If not only to get your diet and workout dialled in perfect. You also still have ongoing injuries dont you?



Baggy said:


> what PH's would you recommend?


 If youre going to run PHs mate, you still will need a test base unless you run something like 11-KT spray, Fusion androtest or possibly Trest. But you will still get shutdown from the latter two and will need full PCT for all of them.

Why not just gear though?


----------



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> I've done sarms before. If running standalone, with no test base:
> 
> - growth is minimal at best if you have any real muscle base to start. ( you might push 1lb a week for the first 4 weeks then it drops off)
> 
> ...


 ok cool thanks mate. tried gear before didn't like it that much especially afterwards everything dropped away !!

I think what im going to do is run as I am with protein and creatine and then after 6 months (2 done already) I will add in some peptides as I got on well with them last year.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

You will lose gains from PHs and sarms too unless youre diet and training is perfect and PCT is correct.

Get everything else in line and youll see the difference.


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Did you do a lot of cardio while using GW as that seems to be where it shines in terms of improving endurance (especially while in deficit) and therefore allowing you to train longer and burn more calories/fat. I've not used it but was interested and did a bit of reading on it.


 I was doing fasted HIIT 2 or 3 times a week and it improved endurance but GW won't retain muscle as PH/AAS will so if you do too much cardio or reduce your calories too much then you will end up losing muscle as well as fat.


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)

I just finished a 6 week run of Ostarine. Started at 101kg and ended at 106kg. Most of the time I was on a high deficit, body composition has changed, definitely bigger, didnt experience any sides and am not shut down.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

WallsOfJericho said:


> I just finished a 6 week run of Ostarine. Started at 101kg and ended at 106kg. Most of the time I was on a high deficit, body composition has changed, definitely bigger, didnt experience any sides and am not shut down.


 You may not be shut down but you very well could be suppressed


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)

Quite possible, I dont feel in any way surpressed, but I will have some time off and run some clomid in the meantime at low dose.


----------

